# General Increase In Electric Activity



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it me, or has there been quite alot of activity both on this and the Sales forum for electrics recently. ?

I am really getting into them to the detriment of my Auto collection !

Jon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A few hours ago, you thought I had problem


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> A few hours ago, you thought I had problem


I dont think there is any question that you have a problem. :blink: :lol:

The question is how many more of us are starting to have a problem !!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be adding one or two to the collection at some point, once i have the current lot in order!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

The elegance of an Auto (if not more) with all the convenience of a quartz - best of both worlds IMOâ€¦


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have definitely caught the bug. Just got a non working Tissot for a few quids, thinking it'll never work properly and I'll go back to my real love - the mechanicals. One gentleman in the form of SilverHawk, and a few days later, I have four of them.

Its all Silverhawks fault, I say :tongue2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

As a member with mainly electric/kinetic models, I don't see the increase as a bad thing.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> I have definitely caught the bug. Just got a non working Tissot for a few quids, thinking it'll never work properly and I'll go back to my real love - the mechanicals. One gentleman in the form of SilverHawk, and a few days later, I have four of them.
> 
> *Its all Silverhawks fault, I say * :tongue2:


Oh YES! :lol: :yes:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Increase! Oh No!! You mean I need to get more?

my Timex Gold electrics










My Timex silver electrics










Then there's my 60 hummers, 10 Hamilton electrics and a few others of various makes.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice collection. There are a few nice looking models you have there.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I've come close a few times, but don't know...I'm just not getting it. :huh:

Suppose I'm some sort of weirdo. :sadwalk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Suppose I'm some sort of weirdo. :sadwalk:


Of course you are Rich...but aren't we all? At least that's what Philippa tells me. 



ujjwaldey said:


> Its all Silverhawks fault, I say :tongue2:


It's not really my fault...at the most, I'm only partly to blame. 

This part of the Forum was "_Inspired by Alex_" not me.....but we haven't seen Alex post for sometime. I'd have to say that JonW must share some of the blame for this increase in electrical activity. :tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah I blame Paul too and JonW and Keith and Andy and Tom and.....

well you get the general idea.

Although I'll never loose my love of mechanicals which I'm totally in awe of, I love the sheer convenience and accuracy of tuning fork and quartz movements. Plus most of the more radical and innovative technologies happen to be from the 60's and 70's which has to be a good thing :tongue2:. Oh and because they were significantly more expensive than their mechanical counterparts at the time, the build quality seems a lot better than todays quartz watches. Jmho as ever though.

Long may the interest last, I say.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Increase! Oh No!! You mean I need to get more?
> 
> my Timex Gold electrics
> 
> ...


*NO, I'm NOT jealous at all, perish the thought! *

Just :tongue2: :cry2: :tongue2: :cry2: :tongue2: :cry2: :wallbash: :wub:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I have to agree. I've definitley caught the electric bug too with the arrival of my Bulova Accutron Astronaut. The sweeping second hand is just poetry in motion.

I find myself looking for more................


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

andytyc said:


> I have to agree. I've definitley caught the electric bug too with the arrival of my Bulova Accutron Astronaut. The sweeping second hand is just poetry in motion.
> 
> I find myself looking for more................


Keith is selling a whole bunch of them; and at ( what I think) is a great price. Just got 3 from him


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Ujjwal, that was quick work  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Sat here wearing my NOS Omega MQ32, feeling pretty damn good about the quality piece of kit on my wrist.

Thanks to Keith for my providing my current favorite.

Jon


----------

